# Summer Vacation - Tour of the West - Seeking advice



## gregorywood (May 27, 2015)

Hello,

I have planned a 10 day excursion through the western states of NM, AZ, and UT, with my origin being Fort Worth, TX. Main spots of interest on the tour where we will land for 2-3 days are Grand Canyon (staying very near the south rim), Park City, UT, and Moab, UT. Along the way we are driving in shorter durations with more stops to take in some of the towns and cities. The itinerary as it stands now is:

FtW -> Amarillo
Amarillo -> Santa Fe
Santa Fe -> Grand Canyon
Grand Canyon -> Park City
Park City -> Moab
Moab -> Albuquerque
Albequerque -> FtW

Along the way, I've planned a few excursions - mostly for photographic diversion/opportunities - Cadillac Ranch, Petrified Desert, Winslow, AZ (I know, I know...), Horseshoe Bend, and Zion NP. While in Moab, we will see Arches and Canyonlands Parks.

I'm looking for any other suggestions of notable places along that path that I would not want to miss. I've not been through this part of the country before other than a week in Moab some 15 years ago as a purely mountain biking vacation that was pre-photography-years for me. 

I've not done any high-contrast desert landscape photography before, either. The only specific gear I have that lends itself to that cause are some UWA and WA lenses and a high-quality polarizer filter. Any advice here would be appreciated as well.

Thanks in advance!
Greg


----------



## lux (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm a huge fan of monument valley and mesa verde but they may be too far away for you.

There's that big crater in az right near the petrified desert that is cool and you can see montezuma's castle which is a smaller cliff dwelling that is also near the petrified desert.


----------



## Schmave (Jun 5, 2015)

If you're already going to Horseshoe Bend you should also go to Antelope Canyon which is in that same area. Be advised that you can't go on your own, you have to go on a guided tour (there are multiple tour companies and you can google them) and you should probably make reservations in advance.


----------



## monkey44 (Jun 5, 2015)

If you fit Capital Reef NP in the middle of Grand Canyon and Moab, take Hwy 12 across Utah, you will not be sorry.

And Gear: Wide angle seems to be a default choice for "landscape / scenic" ... but I've pulled in a lot of distant beauty with longer lenses. You get the compression and compaction -- which leads to more detail rather than a large skyline and large empty desert with 'some formations'... so, don't be afraid to experiment with longer and narrow FOV ... you'll find a pleasant surprise with a telephoto. 

70-200 does some pretty amazing landscape work when you have the "wide open spaces' in the west.

10 days is not near enough time. You'll be planning your next trip on the way home. Good Luck


----------



## kirkcha (Jun 5, 2015)

Depending on which way you head to Park City from Zion the most notable would be Bryce Canyon. Magical place for me. Sedona, AZ is great too but might but will probably be about an hour south of your route if you have time.

I second the Antelope Canyon suggestion since it is right near Horseshoe. I Just did a quick trip from south rim of Grand Canyon to Horseshoe in March and loved Horseshoe. I didn't get time to hit Antelope but it is one of my favorites.


----------



## JBSF (Jun 5, 2015)

Sounds like your emphasis is landscape photography with an exception for Cadillac Ranch. In 1.5 hours, heading north from Santa Fe to Taos, you can see the great historic churches at Chimayo, Las Trampas, and Ranchos de Taos, photographed by Paul Strand, Ansel Adams, and many others. They are remarkable. Taos Pueblo is spectacular--a World Heritage Site--but you must be sure to pay the modest fee for photography or they may confiscate your camera (the community is a sovereign state, but everybody is very gracious to visitors). Kasha-Katuwe Tent Rocks National Monument between ABQ and Santa Fe is beautiful, but you might not want to leave valuables in your car there.


----------



## Cali_PH (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm not quite sure about your route from Grand Canyon -> Park City, and Park City -> Moab; that's a heck of a lot of driving. If you don't mind sharing your route to include Horseshoe Bend and Zion, I'd be glad to give some suggestions along the way. For example, are you planning on GC > Zion > Park City > Moab > Horseshoe Bend? 

I'd agree with the addition of Bryce, about 2 hours from Zion; although it deserves a day of hiking, you can still do a 'drive by' and take shots from the rim. Lots of tourists on a tight schedule do this. 

Also as others have mentioned, Capitol Reef is nice (Scenic Byway 12 between it and Bryce is beautiful too), Monument Valley between Moab and Page, and if you're in Page for Horseshoe Bend, consider Antelope Canyon. A short side trip would be the Rimrock Toadstools. Near Moab, there's also Dead Horse Point. Goblin Valley is near Hanksville, but I don't think it's along your route.

BTW, consider getting an annual National Park's Pass (NPS website, REI, etc.). $80 for one year, as opposed to $20+ per park (Zion, Bryce, Capitol Reef, Arches, Canyonlands, Grand Canyon). Most (all?) were $25 the last times I went through, and I know Yosemite just raised theirs to $30, or are about to, so the others may too.


----------



## retroreflection (Jun 7, 2015)

Consider just wandering. Get good paper maps (the Delorme Atlas and Gazetteers show all the little roads and give ownership of the land). Don't trespass, about half of those states are public land anyhow.
Then, instead of zipping along the interstate from x to y, take the long way and hope to find something. There aren't many Grand Canyons hiding on BLM land, but there are gems. You might even get to do some cowboy street photography. Think ahead on gasoline, but don't be afraid. If it's a half tank from the nearest gas station, you might be the only one to shoot there in the last decade. A jerry can is a good range extender.


----------



## gregorywood (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice from those who responded. The trip was fantastic and as someone pointed out, I was making my plan for next year on my way home. 

It was a great deal of driving, but I like to drive - I'm the master of my own destiny.

For anyone interested, I've posted a collection of the better shots over on Flickr:

Flickr.com/GregoryAllan/Collections


----------



## candyman (Jul 31, 2015)

gregorywood said:


> Thanks for all the advice from those who responded. The trip was fantastic and as someone pointed out, I was making my plan for next year on my way home.
> 
> It was a great deal of driving, but I like to drive - I'm the master of my own destiny.
> 
> ...




Hello Gregory,


Some great pictures of a very impressive landscape.
I very much enjoyed looking at them


----------



## tolusina (Jul 31, 2015)

gregorywood said:


> Thanks for all the advice from those who responded. The trip was fantastic and as someone pointed out, I was making my plan for next year on my way home.
> 
> It was a great deal of driving, but I like to drive - I'm the master of my own destiny.
> 
> ...


Um, there's no Girl my Lord with the Flatbed Ford......... 8)


----------



## gregorywood (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback!

Greg


----------



## bholliman (Aug 1, 2015)

Enjoyed your pictures Gregory. I love that part of the country, I live in the east now but hope to be able to move out west when I retire.


----------



## gregorywood (Aug 1, 2015)

bholliman said:


> Enjoyed your pictures Gregory. I love that part of the country, I live in the east now but hope to be able to move out west when I retire.



Thank you!

You an me both on the retirement, though I'm working on it now - the move, not the retirement.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi Gregory. 
Just had a quick skim through your holiday shots. Very nice, you have captured the scenery in all its glory. We visited the Grand Canyon, did dusk and dawn, the colours are glorious. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## gregorywood (Aug 2, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Gregory.
> Just had a quick skim through your holiday shots. Very nice, you have captured the scenery in all its glory. We visited the Grand Canyon, did dusk and dawn, the colours are glorious.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks, Graham. I really enjoyed shooting there and I had never seen it before. We are thinking about going back and taking a hike or horseback ride to the bottom. I would love to have some shots from the bottom.

Greg


----------

